# Craftsman 19.5 Kohler Hydrostatic Running bad



## LRChops (May 2, 2011)

I have a Craftsman Hydrostatic Garden Tractor 46" mower with the 19.5 HP Twin cylinder Kohler motor. This unit was purchased new 6/95.

It starts at full choke, no problem. Then as I release the choke and throttle up, the motor dies at about half throttle. The motor is temperamental. Seems that when I get rolling it will drive good for about the first couple minutes and then the motor dies. IT usually will only start when I pull out the choke, then when I release the choke and throttle it, it dies again. Gas tank is full.

Seems that the carburetor chokes out and dies above half throttle. I always have to limp it back to the garage at low throttle with the choke about half way out to keep it running.

Any ideas? Do you think I need a new fuel pump or Carb? Sometimes it runs good, most the time not.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id try cleaning the carb first - check the tank for debris- also change the filter as well. Make sure all the lil ports are all clean - its possible it might need a carb kit as well - you could check the pump by unhooking it from the carb and putting it into a gas can ( watch your eyes) - then turn the motor over a few times - if gas comes out, it should be okay- if it doesnt, check the vaccum pulse line to it, it could be full of gunk or have leaks in it- then if it doesnt work id go for a new pump or see if a rebuild kit is availible.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

In addition to what has already been suggested, take a close look at the gas line over the full length. My Cub is about 7 yrs old and a couple yrs ago I had what I thought was engine/carb problems but upon close inspection, fuel line heavily checked the full length and signs of gas in a couple places. New fuel line and problem all gone. If you do need to replace the fuel line, make sure it is a grade that can handle the alcohol in today's gasoline.


----------



## LRChops (May 2, 2011)

Ok, Thanks guys! I will get on it this weekend and let you know how your suggestions panned out! Appreciate the quick response!


----------



## TEDious (Jun 1, 2011)

i'm curious to know if this helped, my machine has similar issues.....


----------



## LRChops (May 2, 2011)

I actually put the carburetor back to factory setttings and re-adjusted. New plugs, new fuel filter, basically a full tune up. Runs great! I actually got it running really good.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> In addition to what has already been suggested, take a close look at the gas line over the full length. My Cub is about 7 yrs old and a couple yrs ago I had what I thought was engine/carb problems but upon close inspection, fuel line heavily checked the full length and signs of gas in a couple places. New fuel line and problem all gone. If you do need to replace the fuel line, make sure it is a grade that can handle the alcohol in today's gasoline.



Yep i have heard the same thing many times that ethanol will eat the fuel lines up. Fuel didnt used to have ethanol in it, and now it does..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

LRChops said:


> I actually put the carburetor back to factory setttings and re-adjusted. New plugs, new fuel filter, basically a full tune up. Runs great! I actually got it running really good.



Glad to hear you got it sorted out... Sometimes a good pm will cure everything...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Another bad thing about ethanol,is that it DRAWS moisture,so you have to check any fuel stored for more than 30 days,or you can end up with water in the carb!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I use gasoline/chemical grade clear fuel line near the carb - can easily see the gas flowing. Its probably a good rule of thumb to change fuel lines every few years.


----------

